# Im going to be planting my 20 gal in a few days- need some last minute tips



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I already know what light to get, substrate, etc but have some last minute questions. Im gonna get one of those really cool looking light grey thin branches from my lfs, (that will probably be the only nonliving decor peice) and they look really cool coverd, should i cover it in java moss, or my lfs has these cool looking short floating plants that coverd some of the same wood, which plant is best for this? 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=609&pictureid=5854
This is what my tank currently looks like, i m going to get rid of all the fake plants and stuff, is there a site i can sell them on, or do any of you guys want them?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ebay will take them or if you post ot the uk then i may be intrested.

some javamoss wil look good on a piece of bogwood


----------

